# PE Power Sample Exam



## kduff70

I wanted to know if anybody can recommend to me some more PE Power sample exam question books I have the Kalpan , Camara and Complex Imaginary does anybody know more sample question material ?



thank you


----------



## Ivory

There are also NCEES and Spin-Up sample exams.


----------



## Zorak

Here is how I saw it:

The NCEES one I thought represented the test the best, but their answers are not explained well so that you understand what is actually happening in the problem.

The Complex Imaginary tests are well worth the money and have very well done explanation of the answers. The downside of these tests are that each test seems to be a copy of each of the previous tests.

The Spin Up tests were good, albeit some errors and not necessarily good answer explanations, but they also covered stuff that I felt would never be on the test. It was not just one question, but like 12 in a row on each test. Having said that, I would recommend the test for the one reason is that while the questions are not trick questions, they will teach you to read and comprehend the whole question before starting to work. This was a problem of mine. I missed a many questions on the Spin Up tests because I went too fast and solved for the wrong item.

The Camara sample examinations were good practice, but like the practice problems, many of the questions seemed above what you'd expect on the test.

The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam is a better reference book than test. The first half of the book is a great reference source. The second half contains one test that is fraught with errors.

The Complex Imaginary, Spin Up, and NCEES tests were the ones I felt I learned the most from. That was 10 tests to cycle through so that I would be able to take the test again at a far enough span of time that I did not remember the problems and just attempted to solve them.

I did not get the Kaplan so I cannot comment on it.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Zorak said:


> Here is how I saw it:
> 
> The NCEES one I thought represented the test the best, but their answers are not explained well so that you understand what is actually happening in the problem.
> 
> The Complex Imaginary tests are well worth the money and have very well done explanation of the answers. The downside of these tests are that each test seems to be a copy of each of the previous tests.
> 
> The Spin Up tests were good, albeit some errors and not necessarily good answer explanations, but they also covered stuff that I felt would never be on the test. It was not just one question, but like 12 in a row on each test. Having said that, I would recommend the test for the one reason is that while the questions are not trick questions, they will teach you to read and comprehend the whole question before starting to work. This was a problem of mine. I missed a many questions on the Spin Up tests because I went too fast and solved for the wrong item.
> 
> The Camara sample examinations were good practice, but like the practice problems, many of the questions seemed above what you'd expect on the test.
> 
> The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam is a better reference book than test. The first half of the book is a great reference source. The second half contains one test that is fraught with errors.
> 
> The Complex Imaginary, Spin Up, and NCEES tests were the ones I felt I learned the most from. That was 10 tests to cycle through so that I would be able to take the test again at a far enough span of time that I did not remember the problems and just attempted to solve them.
> 
> I did not get the Kaplan so I cannot comment on it.


I would agree with you on this. One more thing regarding Spin Up. In the intro there is a really good test taking strategy. It uses a point system and breaks down how to approach the questions. I used it to pass the April 2014 exam.


----------



## Zorak

KatyLied said:


> I would agree with you on this. One more thing regarding Spin Up. In the intro there is a really good test taking strategy. It uses a point system and breaks down how to approach the questions. I used it to pass the April 2014 exam.


Agreed. Both the intro to Spin Up and Complex Imaginary is recommended reading. For me, the intro for Complex Imaginary was awesome. It totally shifted how I approached my studying. Before, I was sticking to a time limit on the practice tests I had. As time neared the end, I would guess at the remaining questions as I would in the real test. But this did not teach me much. After reading the Complex Imaginary intro, I changed my study habits on practice tests so that I was not worried about how long the test took, as long as I could use my resources to find the answer rather then just guess. Some nights went longer than I planned, but not only did I become more familiar with my resources, I learned how to do the problems much more lasting than just reading a solution.


----------



## cali78

Zorak said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you on this. One more thing regarding Spin Up. In the intro there is a really good test taking strategy. It uses a point system and breaks down how to approach the questions. I used it to pass the April 2014 exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Both the intro to Spin Up and Complex Imaginary is recommended reading. For me, the intro for Complex Imaginary was awesome. It totally shifted how I approached my studying. Before, I was sticking to a time limit on the practice tests I had. As time neared the end, I would guess at the remaining questions as I would in the real test. But this did not teach me much. After reading the Complex Imaginary intro, I changed my study habits on practice tests so that I was not worried about how long the test took, as long as I could use my resources to find the answer rather then just guess. Some nights went longer than I planned, but not only did I become more familiar with my resources, I learned how to do the problems much more lasting than just reading a solution.
Click to expand...

Zorak, Spin Up had the good intro. with the test taking strategy. There was nothing in Complex Imaginary.


----------



## iwire

Spin Up is good for just sparring practice and some theory questions. CI is little harder but still good for practice, make it into second nature. Camara is good but like someone said, some of the stuffs are beyond the format...NCESS is the closet it can get on term of difficulty .


----------



## Zorak

cali78 said:


> Zorak, Spin Up had the good intro. with the test taking strategy. There was nothing in Complex Imaginary.




For me there was. Reading that intro honestly changed how I approached the test. Now, that info may have been common knowledge to you and others, but for me, it shifted how I viewed the test. Yes, Spin Up had a system, one that I did not personally use, but others might. Complex Imaginary had no system. Just words of wisdom, but words of wisdom that I needed to hear and probably helped me pass the test.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Zorak said:


> cali78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zorak, Spin Up had the good intro. with the test taking strategy. There was nothing in Complex Imaginary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me there was. Reading that intro honestly changed how I approached the test. Now, that info may have been common knowledge to you and others, but for me, it shifted how I viewed the test. Yes, Spin Up had a system, one that I did not personally use, but others might. Complex Imaginary had no system. Just words of wisdom, but words of wisdom that I needed to hear and probably helped me pass the test.
Click to expand...

Zorak, I understand where you are coming from regarding C&amp;I. I would take the practice tests on the weekends. I would time myself but any question that I was shaky on I would thoroughly research during the week. That was consistent with C&amp;I's advice of concentrating on knowing the material inside and out. the reason I timed myself was so I could get used to the pressure of the clock.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

One other thing. I took the PE twice before in the late 90's but did not pass until my third time around in April 2014. Aside from this forum, and a more disciplined approach, the biggest difference this time around was the internet. If I couldn't find the answer in my reference books I'd Google it. Even if my reference material had the answer sometimes Googling, and YouTube, provided a better explanation. My point is that the information is out there.


----------



## skhedr

Hi Guys!

I'm gonna take the next PE Exam "Electrical Power", on Oct 2014, in Houston, Texas and I'm looking for study mate or group
If you know any body interested email me on this email: [email protected]
However, If any of you can share with me his notes or materials it will be highly appreciated

Wishing you all the best, Pray for me!!

Have a great weekend,
Samir


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

A co-worker just gave me the first edition of the Camara sample exam today. He took probably 10 years ago. Is the morning session more for the electronics exam and not the power? I don't see many power related questions at all.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

MyBeardAndMe said:


> A co-worker just gave me the first edition of the Camara sample exam today. He took probably 10 years ago. Is the morning session more for the electronics exam and not the power? I don't see many power related questions at all.


That book is old. There is not an electronics section in the power exam.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

MyBeardAndMe said:


> A co-worker just gave me the first edition of the Camara sample exam today. He took probably 10 years ago. Is the morning session more for the electronics exam and not the power? I don't see many power related questions at all.


Not sure but if it's that old the some of the problems may be more depth, covering several EE disciplines. But, as I recall, even more recent editions of the Camara have problems that are much longer than the exam problems used today. I used Camara some but, IMHO, it was not all the best reference for me.


----------



## aggieman_09

Just curious if anyone has the intro to Spin Up available? At this point it is too late to buy the tests and work through them.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

aggieman_09 said:


> Just curious if anyone has the intro to Spin Up available? At this point it is too late to buy the tests and work through them.


I have trouble uploading directly to the message board but if you message me your email address I can email you a PDF of the Spin-Up intro.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

It will be sometime tomorrow.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

All,

One more thing. This will vary but if you want additional problems comparable to test problems try working maybe the first third of Grainger end-of-chapter problems (or other textbooks.). Think about it. Early problems at the ends of chapters tend to have shorter solutions then the ones at the end of the problem sections. Plus, theoretically, the exam is geared toward your average engineering student. Problems should be able to be worked in six minutes or less. The exam is not easy but most of the textbook-type problems are straightforward. What made it tough for geezers like me is that I'd been out of school for twenty + years also, one might have not been directly exposed to the real-world problems. Just my two cents.


----------



## kduff70

thank you Katylied you gave me so good advice and help me out with a few problem too especialy from grainger thank you


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

kduff70 said:


> thank you Katylied you gave me so good advice and help me out with a few problem too especialy from grainger thank you


You are welcome.


----------



## roy167

Power system analysis - By Grainger International edition has very small text and hard to read? Have you guys experienced this? If this a key book I want to make sure I go through it  but the print is not very encouraging. Anyone has any suggestions? Is there a US edition in better print?


----------

